# Pool Grounding



## Larry (Jan 23, 2007)

I have not done a pool before. This is in a fitness center. It has a pool and spa. I understand the bonding of the drains to the re-bar system and the ground loop around the pool. I always say, don't re-invent the wheel, so I thought I would ask if anyone has done a lot of pools that could run down the process. Thank you for your help.
Larry


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In my neck of the woods, the pool companies seem like they all employ a full time electrician. The only pools I normally do is when an out-of-town pool guy is installing a pool and they need a local sparky, or when the homeowner wants them to use me. I do darned few, myself. I think SpeedyPetey does a decent amount of them, it seems to me. I know the southern electricians might be more tuned into pool wiring. More pools down south, I think. Something in the back of my mind makes me think you need an EPO of some sort for a public pool now (like your fitness center pool)... hmm... off to hit the books!


----------



## Larry (Jan 23, 2007)

I believe you are right on the EPO. It is only on the spa, but thanks for the information.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, it is a bit of a task running down the whole process. A few details I can easily muster up quick. 
A big thing is what code cycle you are under. NEC 2005 added bonding requirements not seen in 2002. See 680.26(C)(3)

The Handbook is a great asset for areas such as this for guys who do not regularly work with certain parts of the code.

The EPO is a spa requirement for other than one family dwellings. 
This EPO is only required _"for the purpose of stopping the motor(s) that provide power to the recirculation system and jet system"_, and must be within 5' of the spa. It is not meant to be a service disconnect or main shutoff.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

One is not required to install a ground loop. Bonding of the pool is not for facilitating the overcurrent device, it is to create an "equipotential bonding grid". The installation of the bonding grid is not required to be one continuous piece of conductor, it can be installed using many pieces connected together with the proper listed devices. 

For commercial pools some items to look for in bonding of the pool (This really could be all pools):
ladder cups if the ladder is metallic
metal surfaces within 5 ft of the pool
railings within 5 ft of pool
bond the rebar grid in at least one location or more if the rebar grid is not continuous around the pool. 
proper bonding of pool lighting
drains if of metal and 4 inches or more and protrude into the pool
pumps, heater and any other device related to the pool water circulation system


this is not all inclusive, just to give you some ideas.


----------

